# Supplement and dietary advice needed to boost IVF chances



## LouiseRW

Hello all 

Testing negative at the end of my first IVF cycle I have realised that my clinic hadn't given me any lifestyle advice at all, perhaps they feel that this isn't part of their job but I did go in completely trusting them to tell me everything that I needed to do. I didn't even take aspirin!

So, looking positively towards the next one I'd like to pick as many brains as I can and be much better prepared, and not waste the next chance! I've not been drinking during my 2 week wait so at least there's that!  

Any advice on what to do / take or stories of what you feel has helped (or not!!) will be very much appreciated!

Success stories would be lovely! 
Thank you in advance 
Xx


----------



## Cloudy

Sorry for your failed cycle, its a very tough time and you need to be kind to yourself.

You shouldn't take aspirin anyway!!!! Please do not take it unless explicitly advised to do so by your clinic. 

Regarding diet and supplements the reason your clinic wont have given you much information is because there isn't much that's proven. There is loads of research-based advice in the book "Is Your Body Baby Friendly" by Rebecca Fett and that is really worth a read, but some of it is pretty hardcore! Zita West also has a book or two about it so maybe look at that too.

I would always advise that you talk to your clinic about any supplements you intend to take.

The thing to remember is that it is healthy eating and lifestyle that matters, no ones cycle ever failed because they didn't eat enough kale  

Xxx


----------



## Brin

Hi Louise, I'm really sorry to hear about your cycle. When will you be able to try again? Did you have any embies frozen, or do you need a new full round? Fingers crossed for you, whatever the route ahead is!

During my first round of IVF, my Dr told me to "eat the chocolate, drink the wine, and relax. It will happen or not, no matter what you do". That was it in terms of lifestyle recommendations! I was incredibly lucky and our first try was successful. 

I did keep my feet warm after ET (Chinese medicine suggests that warm feet = warm uterus = happy embie). I didn't drink after day 2 (of 12) of stims, ate vegan/GF, did yoga every day and just tried to live as normal a life as possible. The only 'supplement' I took was Maca, which I've been taking for years to help with my endo. I also went on holiday during my down-reg and got as much sunshine, red wine and fresh air as possible 

Good luck with the next step in your journey!


----------



## LuluLimon

Hi Louise..sorry you had a negative cycle  

I saw a nutritionist during the run up to get on the waiting list but we generally ate healthily- lots of colours! We went on holiday during DR which was great at reducing my stress and just being together and having fun. We ate what we wanted there and joked that our son is half made of Cannoli!  
We both took a few vitamins-. To boost my lining and DH's sperm. 
I would say it might depend on your exact diagnosis. I think eating well and sensibly, mild exercise to help blood flow and also keeping warm after transfer- no cold drinks- are good. I did acupuncture around transfer too and have just done so again on our FET cycle.
I do think it's very individual. Do some reading but don't feel pressured into doing sth.

Wishing you good luck xx


----------



## LouiseRW

Thanks  

I've spoken to 2 pharmacists and settled on omega 3, Royal jelly and co-q10 as well as aspirin 

It all sounds like stuff that can do me good anyway and doesn't seem like it will hurt my chances. My doctor gave me the impression that my eggs are pretty dreadful. All this with the pregnancare fingers crossed. 

Sounds like it's a shame we can't get DHEA here any thoughts on that?


----------



## Cloudy

Have you discussed Aspirin with your IVF clinic?

You can get DHEA, lots of people use it. Again I recommend talking to your clinic.

I understand that you have spoken with pharmacists, but as IVF is a specialist thing I think you really need to seek the advice of your clinic.

Xxx


----------



## LouiseRW

The nurse mentioned aspirin but the doctor doesn't give any advice at all on supplements or nutrition or anything! 

The nurse told me when I called up that my doctor doesn't recommend DHEA anymore as she found no evidence that it helps. 

The others I'm taking seem to be in line with advice given on the Zita West web site so I'm hoping that's good? 

Xx


----------

